# Flying Real Airplanes!!!!



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I just started flying lessons on friday! Its awesome, anyone else an aspiring private pilot or learning to fly? lets talk about it!


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

What is the cost nowadays to get a solo ticket, and a private license?Or how does it work now?I almost soloed when I was a kid but I just never went back for that last lesson...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

PITBULL said:


> What is the cost nowadays to get a solo ticket, and a private license?Or how does it work now?I almost soloed when I was a kid but I just never went back for that last lesson...


Cost is anywhere from 3 to 8 thousand dollars, shop around. I live here in ohio and If I go to burke lake front airport its 6 to 8 grand and if I go inland like to skypark its 3 grand, depneds on the planes they use and how old or new they are, I intro'd in a 2005 cessna 172s with an all glass(electronic digital display units instead of gauges) and its like 130 an hour when a basic older cessna is only 59 an hour!


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I dont want to pilot one for sure, but the first time I went up in a plane I jumped out of it. Now that was different!


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

My grandfather owned his own little single engine plane. I got to go up in it when I was about 9 or 10 years old. I actually got to take the yoke and play around with it a little. I would love to learn to fly. Maybe sometime in the not to distant future.

Man! scuba diving, flying, I wish I had persued those hobbies instead of collecting stuff. Then again, change is on the horizon. I have recently quit collecting stuff. Other changes are happening in my life too. I'll just have to wait and see how this next year unfolds.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Captain Fred said:


> My grandfather owned his own little single engine plane. I got to go up in it when I was about 9 or 10 years old. I actually got to take the yoke and play around with it a little. I would love to learn to fly. Maybe sometime in the not to distant future.
> 
> Man! scuba diving, flying, I wish I had persued those hobbies instead of collecting stuff. Then again, change is on the horizon. I have recently quit collecting stuff. Other changes are happening in my life too. I'll just have to wait and see how this next year unfolds.


yeah its as close to being an astronaught is I will ever be! Hope you still have your stuff after your hurricane


----------



## MAX pilot 104 (Oct 27, 2005)

High guys, just joined this board so I'm behind. I have my private license and also have built and fly an ultralight. Its the most fun you can have with your clothes on.  :thumbsup: 

Larry


----------



## offgrid (Dec 24, 2005)

MAX pilot 104 said:


> High guys, just joined this board so I'm behind. I have my private license and also have built and fly an ultralight. Its the most fun you can have with your clothes on.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Larry


Hey Max,I just joined myself. You are right about having your own ticket.I got mine in 1976 for a little over $1k at Cessna Integreted School. I thought jumping was fun,but the hang time is much better with your own wings.Smooth landing , Offgrid


----------



## offgrid (Dec 24, 2005)

bob8748 said:


> I dont want to pilot one for sure, but the first time I went up in a plane I jumped out of it. Now that was different!


Hey Bob I know the feeling, first (5) rides I went out the door. (3) times out of the 119`s then twice out the C-130`s,then jumping more for over 6 yrs. Flying them gives you more hang time,even longer than HAHO jumps.What Airborne unit did you serve in? thanks offgrid


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Anyone in this discussion still fly ultralights?
I have a Quicksilver and am always looking for others to fly with and share info/swap storys and learn more about it.


----------

